# Laserlichttaster mit einzeln einstellbarer Ein- und Ausschaltschwelle



## Mobi (29 Juni 2010)

Hallo mal wieder,

ich benötige auf der Arbeit einen Laserlichttaster wo man die Einschaltschwelle und auch die Ausschaltschwelle einzeln einstellen kann. Also das er z.B. bei 40mm Entfernung "1" und dann wieder ab 45mm "0". Also einen nur in einem Bereich von 5mm "1" ist. Ich kenne nur Taster wo man halt die Entfernung einstellt ab der die "1" sind und wenn die halt wieder unterhalb dieser Entferung sind "0". Kennt jemand eventuell eine die das kann was ich brauche bzw. die auch evtl. verwendet.


----------



## jabba (29 Juni 2010)

Schau mal bei Keyence nach, die sind zwar nicht ganz billig die Dinger, aber durch die "abgesetzte" Elektronikeinheit kann man die Werte einzeln einstellen.
Hab hie aber keine Unterlagen kann dir also nicht den richtigen Typ nennen, weiss aber da die so etwas haben.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Juni 2010)

Da kannst du auch auf einen Wettbewerber von euch zurück greifen,
Siemens. Gebaut werden die von Sensorpart, an die kannst du dich
auch wenden. Vertrieb gibt es in Dortmund, der Herr xy kann
Ruck zuck im Lipperland sein.


----------



## volker (30 Juni 2010)

kontakte mal ipf. folgender sensor ist aber noch nicht im katalog
hat einen max schaltabstand von glaube 120mm. bei dem kannst du ein fenster einteachen. genauigkeit bei 120mm waren glaub ich 0,4mm.
bei geringerem abstand besser.
wir setzen das ding erfolgreich ein um eine ca 5mm tiefe bohrung zu erfassen.

IPF PT16A919 ca 350€ wenn ich das recht in erinnerung habe

EDIT:
such bei ipf mal nach pt16
dann wirst du ähnliche wie den oberen finden aber mit analogausgang


----------



## Mobi (30 Juni 2010)

Danke euch allen werde mich dann mal schlau machen. Keyence hab ich natürlich ganz vergessen, die haben wir ja selber in unseren Maschinen  und bei IPF hab ich die nicht gefunden, aber jetzt weiß ich ja wie die heißen. Und 350€ ist jetzt nicht sooo teuer, da ist Keyence schon teurer.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (30 Juni 2010)

Hallo Mobi,

bei SICK gibt es auch Geräte, die deinen Anforderungen entsprechen. Wesentliche Auswahlkriterien sind bei solchen Sensoren übrigens die Genauigkeit und die Auflösung.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## josieone (5 Juli 2010)

Hallo, 
deine Anforderungen fallen unter Distanzsensoren.
Wie vorher schon erwähnt hat Sick sicher etwas:
z.B. OD2-P50W10U2
https://www.mysick.com/saqqara/pdf.aspx?id=im0031353

Ansonsten haben wir bis jetzt im Laserlichttasterbereich sehr gute Erfahrungen mit Wenglor gemacht. (www.wenglor.de)

Wobei für uns eher der Bereich von 300mm-3m interessant ist.

Ich würde auf jeden Fall mit den genauen Anforderungen bei den Herstellern anfragen.
Gerade die Werkstückoberfläche und der Strahlwinkel kann ausschlaggebend sein!


----------



## iPDI (14 Juli 2010)

IFM hat auch solche Sensoren im Angebot...dort kannst du 2 ein / ausschaltpunkte direkt per Relaisausgang nutzen oder 1 ein / ausschaltpunkt und das analoge Signal 

http://www.ifm-electronic.com/ifmde/web/pselect2!1_40_40_30.html


Preislich sind die (bei uns in der Schweiz) bei ca 300 Euro


----------

